# anyone for a few rattle snakes



## dee4 (Feb 1, 2005)

These were found in a pipe in brazil. :shock:


----------



## thals (Feb 1, 2005)

omg! they like a brickade :lol: thats one pipe i aint goin through!!!! :-?


----------



## Scorpio19 (Feb 1, 2005)

That is incredible...i'd hate to be a pipe cleaner...lol


----------



## Hickson (Feb 3, 2005)

That pic has been around for a while. I heard it was in Texas. 

The pic usually appears in emails with this one of a gator found in a pipe.








Hix


----------



## MichaelJaynes (Feb 3, 2005)

yip i have seen that email. it also comes with a photo with an anaconda with a supposed person inside of it.. is that a croc or a gator??


----------



## ozherpconservation (Feb 3, 2005)

MichaelJaynes said:


> is that a croc or a gator??



gator.


----------



## ozherpconservation (Feb 3, 2005)

Hix said:


> I heard it was in Texas.



Yeah, it would be Texas.

Man, cleaning those pipes would be my dream job!  Love rattlers.....


----------



## soulweaver (Feb 3, 2005)

Its also used as an ad campaign to try and get ppl to stop smoking pipes


----------



## Livewire (Feb 11, 2005)

Is that the biggest these gator's get or can they get bigger? Thats seriously huge.


----------



## Jarvis78 (Feb 11, 2005)

soulweaver said:


> Its also used as an ad campaign to try and get ppl to stop smoking pipes



Thats it im goin to rehab.....(bubble bubble bubble) 
just kidding


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats kools as wish i cleaned pipes in texas.


----------



## kevyn (Feb 11, 2005)

I'll take a handful. Okay a few bags full. Then I can breed them to my male Cascabel I'm picking up next month.

Incedently, the gator pick is a persepective peice. The gator isn't as big as it seems. No gator gets that big.


----------



## kevyn (Feb 11, 2005)

Actually, on closer look, those don't look like Neo-Tropical Rattlesnakes. They look a bit more like a C. viridis ssp. I don' t think that photo was taken in Brazil.


----------



## Tommo (Feb 11, 2005)

Livewire said:


> Is that the biggest these gator's get or can they get bigger? Thats seriously huge.



should check out the sizes of the saltwater crocs up here, they are massive


----------



## angelrose (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, how cute is that, all cuddled up together, can anyone hazard a guess as to what this type of behaviour might suggest? My first thought is hibernation, i thought rattlers were fairly solitary creatures though. They are alive right????


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 12, 2005)

hey ozherp ya back good to see

that looks like someones been playing around with photoshop


----------



## Magpie (Feb 13, 2005)

I know some species of rattler "den." This is where large numbers of them spend the winter together in a cave or some such.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 13, 2005)

Son_of_Ash said:


> I don' t think that photo was taken in Brazil.



I heard Texas, but I'd believe Arizona/Nevada.



Hix


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 14, 2005)

They appear to be diamond backs so definately U.S. Anyhow, Cascabels are the south most rattlesnake and don't extend as far south as Brazil.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 15, 2005)

Actually, Chewy, one of my books says that one of the subspecies of the Cascabel - _Crotalus durissus terrificus_ - is found in "SE Brazil, Paraguay, Uruguay and Nth Argentina", and lists three other ssp. found in Brazil.

Just as a matter of interest. 



Hix

*Source:* Freiberg, Marcos, Dr., 1982, _Snakes of South America_, TFH Publications Inc. Ltd: pg 121


----------

